# Is There a Doctor In The House?



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey Doc can you use this thing in your practice? I thought you might want to do a little dental moon lighting . . . . . 

[attachment=17421]


----------



## DKMD (Jan 29, 2013)

What? No stirrups?


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 29, 2013)

DKMD said:


> What? No stirrups?



Dang ... it went downhill in only 3 posts .... :wacko1:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Doc can you use this thing in your practice? I thought you might want to do a little dental moon lighting . . . . .
> ...



I *am* working. I pay myself to make posts on the forum. A nickel a post. As of this post I have made $318.15  

My back is fine I am in the shop, but it's raining off and on more on than off. I'm rearranging the shop (again) to get ready for my new baby. Haven't named her yet cause I want her in the shop first. What's a good name for a table saw?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 29, 2013)

DKMD said:


> What? No stirrups?



You beat me to it, Keller.:rotflmao3:


*Kevin, *
How about naming her Goldie Locks?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 29, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> What's a good name for a table saw?
> 
> 
> Karl?



What'r ya gonna do with that lawnmower blade, Karl?


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd name her Kuro-Saw-a , but then I'm a big fan of Japanese cinema


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2013)

Dane I swear Goldie Locks was the first thing I thought of lol. Either we're on the same wavelength or just not very creative. Or both. 

_"I aim to lop yur head off with it. How do you call 911?" _


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 29, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Dane I swear Goldie Locks was the first thing I thought of lol. Either we're on the same wavelength or just not very creative. Or both.
> 
> _"I aim to lop yur head off with it. How do you call 911?" _



I'm not sure about the wavelength or creative thing. I'm pretty sure it's scary though.

I was wondering if anybody was gonna get the movie.


----------

